# 1986 Z31 nonturbo needing help under hood



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Just got the car today. Will start posting some pics of it tomorrow. Just wanted to get this question up before I went to bed. I started working on it a little tonight. And found some hose that wasnt connected to anything, but should be, over next to the EGR valve. 








A hose comes from on top of the intake manifold then T's into two more hoses. Where do these go? One is visibly disconnected, while the other is zipped tied to more hoses and I couldnt see its end. I read somewhere that someone was loosing boost from these (not a prob for me), but I still dunno' where they go. 

The other question I had was about a connector from the electrical harness. When I pulled off the intake tube, it was there exposed and unplugged. 








I couldnt find any male end exposed. I am thinking it may be an unused plugged that is used on the Turbo ZX. 

I have looked in my Haynes manual for the answers and I couldnt find them. Its like a needle in a haystack. No diagrams of these areas.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Check the air control units on both sides of the intake manifold. I dunno if those are exclusive to the turbo model, but make sure the connections are all there. The vacuum line on the one side goes to one, and I beleive the plug on the other side goes to one as well.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

idk but i do know that the TPS from the KA24E motor has the other end of that plug, im thinking bout picking one up and finding out what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

His TPS is plugged in, you can see that on the other side of the pic. it might be something extra for the turbo models, because I don't remember having any extra plugs hanging around on my car, in that area.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Actually I think that unused plug might be for the auto trans equipped cars. They have a different TPS, as I recall.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

The vac line that you cant trace runs along the bottom of the engine compartment over to a black canister behind the passenger headlight. That plug is probably useless as most people have open plugs... After my swap I have about 10 of them, oh well. As long as the ECU isn't throwing any codes and the car isn't acting up, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

The vaccum hose due to the sixe looks like it goes to the cruize control. Comming off the "'T" in the photo on my 85 NA one hose is labled white and goes to the vaccum canister in front of the coolant overflow bottle to the white outlet the other goes to the cruize control. 

As far as the wire connector near the throttle body on my car it attaches to a a connector that goes to several wires connecting to the bottom of the throttle positioner sensor.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Madmaxfl said:


> As far as the wire connector near the throttle body on my car it attaches to a a connector that goes to several wires connecting to the bottom of the throttle positioner sensor.


What kind of car do you have? My TPS is plugged in, and I couldnt see any where this one should go. Do you have an automatic or standard also?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

I have an 85 300zx n/a. On mine there are two wiring harnesses going to the throttle positioner . One as in yoiur photo is a black harness and the other is a grey one thatconnects to a set of wiresthat attach under the center of the throtle positioner. You just may have a different positioner.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm thinkin' this goes to the oxygen sensor. It is a 3 prong connector just like the stock O2 sensor. Plus I finally found a pic that pointed to where the O2 sensor is. Once I find it I will give an update.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> I'm thinkin' this goes to the oxygen sensor. It is a 3 prong connector just like the stock O2 sensor. Plus I finally found a pic that pointed to where the O2 sensor is. Once I find it I will give an update.


nah i doubt its the O2 sensor, if it was it would be attached on all models, i believe that Zen is correct, the TB i saw in an auto Z had that connect and the manual next to it, did not



Madmaxfl said:


> I have an 85 300zx n/a. On mine there are two wiring harnesses going to the throttle positioner . One as in yoiur photo is a black harness and the other is a grey one thatconnects to a set of wiresthat attach under the center of the throtle positioner. You just may have a different positioner.


do u have an Auto or Manual?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I just went out and looked. It has a plug type identical to the O2 sensor that is 6 inches away from it. But it is not to that sensor. Is there only one O2 sensor on this model? I havent been able to find any diagrams of this section of the wireharness, which is called the "Engine Sub-Harness". But have harness diagrams of practicly everything else. 


I have found 3 unplugged connectors so far. I may have to post them cause I cant find what they go to.!!??!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> I have found 3 unplugged connectors so far. I may have to post them cause I cant find what they go to.!!??!!


3 connectors doesn't beat 43 loose bolts in the engine bay :hal:


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

eww... everything has been snug for me s o far. But it just doesnt see to want to run.  Did though...


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> I just went out and looked. It has a plug type identical to the O2 sensor that is 6 inches away from it. But it is not to that sensor. Is there only one O2 sensor on this model? I havent been able to find any diagrams of this section of the wireharness, which is called the "Engine Sub-Harness". But have harness diagrams of practicly everything else.
> 
> 
> I have found 3 unplugged connectors so far. I may have to post them cause I cant find what they go to.!!??!!



Man like I said... just chill out.. everyone has open connectors whether they notice them or not. Nissan only made two harnesses, one for turbos, and one for non turbos... that means, all the accessories and options that you DONT have, have open plugs that go to nothing on your engine. So chill out, check your ECU codes. If you don't throw any codes and your engine is running fine, then everything is all right...


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

i have an auto and that may explain the two connections and the one he has on the manual. By the way by Christmas mine will be a manual. I have an 84 that is going to gIve up the tranny before it goes to the junk yard.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Madmaxfl said:


> i have an auto and that may explain the two connections and the one he has on the manual. By the way by Christmas mine will be a manual. I have an 84 that is going to gIve up the tranny before it goes to the junk yard.


ok so we have now comfirmed the un-hooked plug near the TPS is for the autos only :thumbup: 

good job team! :cheers:


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok so we have now comfirmed the un-hooked plug near the TPS is for the autos only :thumbup:
> 
> good job team! :cheers:




How many does it take...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> How many does it take...


hahaha way to many, took me and Zen 5 minutes over AIM to figure it out :thumbup:


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Let this be a lesson... listen to what OK85ZX has to say, and you won't have to think as much.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Ah' thanks! :thumbup: , maby this will solve my issues when trying to put an auto TPS on mine so my piggy back fuel management computer will work. Hopefully I wont have to do any splicing. But I wont know untill I find a junk auto somewhere and look under the hood.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

You can't even get your car to start how are you doing piggy back fuel management.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> Let this be a lesson... listen to what OK85ZX has to say, and you won't have to think as much.


Getting a bit full of ourselves are we?  I didn't see you in here providing any more direct answers than anyone else...... Get off your high horse, before you get knocked off.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

It's true though right? If my advice was taken, less thought would have been put in that day :kiss:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> It's true though right? If my advice was taken, less thought would have been put in that day :kiss:


and if we did that, he wouldn't have found out that plug is for the auto's, thus leaving his question still unanswered


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> and if we did that, he wouldn't have found out that plug is for the auto's, thus leaving his question still unanswered



But my whole arguement was that it didn't matter as it didn't affect any parties involved. ok


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> But my whole arguement was that it didn't matter as it didn't affect any parties involved. ok


we dont care what your arguement was, the guy asked a question and you basically refused to give him an answer

how does telling him "it doesn't matter" solve the issue at hand, he wanted to know what the plug was for, as did i and a few others, after talking it over with Zen on AIM we both came to the conclusion that was something for the auto tranny, but we were still unsure, but when the guy from florida comfirmed that he had an auto and had the extra plug in use it proved that it was indeed for the auto tranny

if your gonna hang around here help and answer peoples questions, and stop trying to prove your better then us, we honestly dont care, on here we are all equal


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

no my penis is bigger! =)


----------

